# Ryle Seminary in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada



## deathtolife (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello brethren-

Has anyone ever heard of Ryle Seminary in Ottawa Canada?

If so could you share more info?

http://www.ryleseminary.ca/


----------



## yeutter (Oct 20, 2016)

I see that Ryle Seminary is related to the Church of the Messiah in Ottawa. www.messiahchurch.ca and the Anglican Network in Canada www.anglicannetwork.ca a body which ordains women.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Oct 21, 2016)

If you're looking for a confessionally Reformed seminary in English-speaking Canada, there's the Canadian Reformed Theological Seminary in Hamilton, Ontario.


----------



## deathtolife (Oct 21, 2016)

Looks like JI Packer, Peter Jensen and Michael Haykin are advisors.

http://www.ryleseminary.ca/about/advisors/


----------

